# Sour Dough Starter



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Started a new batch a sour dough starter taday. 

My old batch had been workin fer well over 30 years an fer some reason it just wouldn't work up no more. Tried everthin, givin it a bit a yeast, more water, more flour. Nothin really did it.

So I just started a new batch. Here be a recipe fer yall what would like ta try sour dough an don't know how ta make up a starter.

2 cups flour
2 cups warm water
2 teaspoons bread yeast
1 ta 2 teaspoons a sugar

Mix yeast inta water an let it set fer say 1/2 hour.
Add ta all them dry ingriedients an stir real well.

I keep mine in a old glass jar, so after mixin I put it in the jar, cover with a dish cloth an let it work fer at least a couple a days. Stir it lots. It should start bubblin an get a funny lookin liquid on top as it works up. 

After a couple a days ya can put the lid on yer jar loose, an store it in the fridge. Use it at least ever two weeks. Ifin ya take a cup a starter out, add back a cup a flour an a cup a water. Stir well an it will keep workin on its own. Ever once in awhile ya can give it a teaspoon a sugar fer a boost.

I had some dried up remains from my last batch so scraped them in there hopin ta get some a they old yeast an flavour in the new batch.

There be lots a recipes fer sourdough bread, biscuits, pancakes, waffles an such. 

Ya can also buy starter ifin ya wan't, but I be cheap!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Sourdough Bread.*

Finally, someone making bread from scratch, I make bread all the time, family and friends love it, thru the years my sourdough has been left outside to ferment like the days before yeast, the bread is delicious, sometimes I fermented with a potato I also used pasta water for my Italian bread, anyway I`m glad I found another baker: laugh:


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Finally, someone making bread from scratch, I make bread all the time, family and friends love it, thru the years my sourdough has been left outside to ferment like the days before yeast, the bread is delicious, sometimes I fermented with a potato I also used pasta water for my Italian bread, anyway I`m glad I found another baker: laugh:


It's also good with apple pieces left to ferment in it for a short time.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Uncle Joe should merge this thread with the other one OCH posted.



Lots of good advice over there and some informative links.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Bread, biscuits, pancakes an waffles. All good stuff made with sourdough! Matter fact, tammarraw mornin were havin SD pancakes an honey! Not real good fer my diabetis, but a feller gotta have a treat ever now an again!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Uncle Joe should merge this thread with the other one OCH posted.....


Really. It confused me, I thought I was reading the other thread  and this is actually another thread on the same topic.

?????


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

We have sourdough bread and pancakes all the time. When I fired up the starter many moons ago, I started 2 so if one went bad I always had another.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

kyredneck said:


> Really. It confused me, I thought I was reading the other thread  and this is actually another thread on the same topic.
> 
> ?????


Same here. But if you look at the other one UJ made a post about putting this in the recipe share thread...


----------

